
Ask HN: What features would you like to see on Twitter? - startupflix
Features that you terribly miss on the Twitter.
======
saintPirelli
A list of accounts that I haven't interacted with in a long time, so I can
decide whether or not to unfollow them and keep my timeline clean of content
that doesn't engage me.

~~~
startupflix
Thank you for the reply.

